# Finished foiled.



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Earlier I had posted my first attempt at foiling. Here's what it looked like after I finished. Let me know what you think good or bad as again this was my first attempt at foiling.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I added 2 new pics of a foilded shad I did. It's added to my first post. Starting to like this foiling.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like you have the knack for it! Great job!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

man that looks killer looks like you've been doing the foil thing for awhile .


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great job. That is the rapala silver right there. Be on the lookout for different patterning things (files, webbing from fruit, inside of auto lenses, screens, "fabric", anything and everything). Also, the flatter the bait, the easier it is to foil. You might also try HVAC tape (aluminum tape) - look for the shiny stuff. HVAC tape is durable and easy to work with. Here is how I foil(or used to at least lol).

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=122766&highlight=Foiling+tutorial


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

JamesT thats some great work and very cool ideas.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

James T.I was looking at some of your older posts and some of the baits reminded Me of the AC Shiners Good work on all of them. I haven't had much time in the shop due to work and Carpel Tunnelbut I have been gathering a lot of info.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

JamesT I tried your idea of putting the mesh under the tape and I must say what a huge difference in the look. My question to you is what type of adhesive do you use to attatch it to the bait before you foil. I used a spray adhesive and it makes it a little messy. It seemed to work. I coated it and it's on the turner now. I hope it doesn't have any reaction with the Devcon. I'll post pics when it painted.


----------



## Dman (Mar 20, 2012)

Look great to me!


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

You homemade painters just amaze me. Unbelievable work.


----------



## b75nweav (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice..!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

GetTheNet said:


> JamesT I tried your idea of putting the mesh under the tape and I must say what a huge difference in the look. My question to you is what type of adhesive do you use to attatch it to the bait before you foil. I used a spray adhesive and it makes it a little messy. It seemed to work. I coated it and it's on the turner now. I hope it doesn't have any reaction with the Devcon. I'll post pics when it painted.


I am just seeing this, looks like I took a break from here. Thanks for the nice comment. And thank everyone one here for inspiring me!

Im happy you tried that out (putting something with "3-d texturing" under the foil and leaving it there rather than just imprinting/texturing the foil and then laying down just the foil). I nearly always use aluminum HVAC tape which already has an adhesive, so I didnt need to use glue. I put the textured piece on the tape first then the tape on the body. Id only done it once or twice and kind of forgot about it. With your comments, I will definitely try it again in the future, so thanks. The more 3-d you can make foil look while still keeping it smooth (need some epoxy to protect foil)on the outer surface, the better(multiple top coats with sanding in between). Thanks!

Your lures look awesome by the way. The bass reminds me of a beloved repainted Thornton? Hawgnose which the river gods took years ago. Please post more pics of what youve been up to as well as how this one turned out.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice work.


----------



## G3dollarbill (Oct 13, 2009)

looks great! I have tried foil myself ( candy foil ). Nice paint job also


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

The foil I use is Reflectix tape from Home depot. It is thin, self adhesive and very easy to work with. Best thing about it is cheap. $2.15 per roll. It's found in the insulation aisle not the plumbing aisle. James T I haven't been doing much painting or foiling do to having 2 frozen shoulders. I had surgery on my left shoulder and it's been nothing but problems. When I heal I'll start up again. Glad to see you getting back into it. Here's a link to the foil I use if anyone is interested.


http://www.homedepot.com/s/refletix?NCNI-5


----------

